# Peat Moss "wetting Agent"



## jimyycon (Dec 4, 2006)

Just picked up some Canadian Sphagnum Peat Moss to help lower my water hardness and pH. It's basically shredded and looks like soil. Anyway, it says it contains a "wetting agent." From what i've read this just helps it to absorb water instead of repel like a lot of commercial soils. Is this stuff going to be OK to throw into a filter bag and into my filter?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

jimyycon said:


> Just picked up some Canadian Sphagnum Peat Moss to help lower my water hardness and pH. It's basically shredded and looks like soil. Anyway, it says it contains a "wetting agent." From what i've read this just helps it to absorb water instead of repel like a lot of commercial soils. Is this stuff going to be OK to throw into a filter bag and into my filter?


 I probably woudnt use it and would get 100% organic peat mostt instead. I dont think it would hurt, but i wouldnt risk it sicne you dont know its concentration or what the "wetting agent" actually consits of.

Also, don't post multiple identical topics in different sections. I closed your second one in the tank and equipment section.


----------



## jimyycon (Dec 4, 2006)

Got it, my apologies.

Thanks


----------



## jimyycon (Dec 4, 2006)

I found some peat pellets online and have placed them in a filter bag in tossed them in my filter.

Now, after I run the filter with the peat for a few days and drop my perameters... will the KH/dKH/pH hold at their new position once i REMOVE the peat or are they going to bounce back up?

Thanks


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

jimyycon said:


> I found some peat pellets online and have placed them in a filter bag in tossed them in my filter.
> 
> Now, after I run the filter with the peat for a few days and drop my perameters... will the KH/dKH/pH hold at their new position once i REMOVE the peat or are they going to bounce back up?
> 
> Thanks


 I doubt they would significantly change in a week between water changes, but water changes will alter them


----------

